# Would you pay $20K over MSRP on a new Z06 Vette?



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JA 7 said:


> Autotrader
> Mileage 9
> Cost 73, 880
> HP 505
> ...


For under 200K, there are at least 4.

The regular 997 GT3 with the poseur roof, the 997 GT3RS, 996 GT2, 996 GT3.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I believe the GT3 and the Viper are closest performers-for-the-price, but the Z06 is still a relative bargain. GT3 = Z06 plus a BMW daily driver!


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

Salvator said:


> Stats schmats...
> 
> Like Shakespeare said "I'd rather sit alone on a pumpkin, then be crowded on a velvet cushion..." :eeps:
> 
> I'd rather drive a slower car, with less top speed, and more 0 to 60 time, than be seen in a Corvette... Most of the time, when I look into a Corvette to see who is driving, it's some old fart... I don't need to be associated with that crowd (yet)...:angel:


I get my cars for me. My friends thought I was crazy for getting a 745 at 24 but it didn't stop me. Now they love it. I know what you mean though, it's "not cool" to drive American cars anymore....but I could deal with a Z06 in my garage.

I think the shakespeare quote could contradict you as much as it supports you. :rofl:


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

Penforhire said:


> I believe the GT3 and the Viper are closest performers-for-the-price, but the Z06 is still a relative bargain. GT3 = Z06 plus a BMW daily driver!


True, and the vette is still a better performer....both on the track and at the strip. Put some long tube headers on with some high flow cats and pull another 50hp. Nasty!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> I believe the GT3 and the Viper are closest performers-for-the-price, but the Z06 is still a relative bargain. GT3 = Z06 plus a BMW daily driver!


996 GT3's with about 20K miles go for the same as a new Z06.

I would pick that because it has no electronic to save you, and is more difficult to drive fast, and has better brakes.

But the Vette has full new car warranty, smells new, has monster torque.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JA 7 said:


> True, and the vette is still a better performer....both on the track and at the strip. Put some long tube headers on with some high flow cats and pull another 50hp. Nasty!


That has not really been proven true on tracks.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

Stuka said:


> 996 GT3's with about 20K miles go for the same as a new Z06.
> 
> I would pick that because it has no electronic to save you, and is more difficult to drive fast, and has better brakes.
> 
> But the Vette has full new car warranty, smells new, has monster torque.


The Vette or GT3 is harder to drive?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JA 7 said:


> The Vette or GT3 is harder to drive?


GT2/3 are way harder to drive fast.

BMW's are about the easiest to drive fast.

The Z06 doesn't have a screwed up weight distribution of 30/70 with the engine hanging out behind the rear axle.

It takes some skills just to drive these things without going backwards into the concrete wall on the track.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Stuka said:


> For under 200K, there are at least 4.
> 
> The regular 997 GT3 with the poseur roof, the 997 GT3RS, 996 GT2, 996 GT3.


Who's a Porsche guy here???

According to Wikipedia, the 997 Turbo BLOWS AWAY the GT3 in straight-line acceleration. 0-60 in 3.4...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_997


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

For kicks, I requested an online quote from a local dealer for a Z06. They said MSRP + $3K


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> Who's a Porsche guy here???
> 
> According to Wikipedia, the 997 Turbo BLOWS AWAY the GT3 in straight-line acceleration. 0-60 in 3.4...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_997


I used to have a 996 Turbo.

If you like cars that drive themselves, get it. Non defeatable PSM that turns itselfs on when it feels like it is not my thing.

So what if it blows away the GT3 in straight line, the damn thing weighs 3400 without driver in 996 iteration, and over 3500 in the 997 iteration.

My GT2 with me at 180 and a full tank of fuel with euro seats only weighs in at 3360.

And if you regularly does that 3. whatever 0 to 60 runs, you should probably get in good with your P car parts guy to replace fried clutches.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Pvt. Joker said:


> For kicks, I requested an online quote from a local dealer for a Z06. They said MSRP + $3K


:rofl: And to think this [email protected] dealer is asking $20k OVER msrp, of course there are fools everywhere I guess.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I actually like the new GT3 more then the new Z06 but can't afford one. In order to be able to afford that new GT3 I would have to sell my 130i here in Taiwan as well. I told the dealership salesman I lived in Upland and had wanted to buy the new Z06 at their dealership because it was closer to my home in Upland.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

Kristofer Smith is one money hungry deutsch bag and a scammer, i never heard anyone pay more than $10000 msrp on the c6 zo6. i got mine for 71k tax included but i got on the list and waited near 1 yr. styline are u planning to bring the car to tw? 100% on the import tax plus that 7.0 litre engine u r going to play lots of$4 for license and fuel fee every yr.



stylinexpat said:


> If you can get the Z06 for $2000 under MSRP I would go get it today because we will not let a Z06 off our lot for less than $20,000 over MSRP. We also have a used 2006 Z06 that we are asking MSRP of a new one. So i would go get it today! Let me know if you have any other questions. Thank You!
> 
> Kristofer Smith
> Internet Manager
> ...


i'm 30 yrs old and this is my 3rd vette. (96' LT4, C5 Z06, C6 Z06 for now)if i ever bumped into u while im driving my Z, i guess i will get ur attention so u know young dudes own and love vette as well.



Salvator said:


> Stats schmats...
> 
> Most of the time, when I look into a Corvette to see who is driving, it's some old fart... I don't need to be associated with that crowd (yet)...:angel:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

JumpMan495 said:


> Kristofer Smith is one money hungry deutsch bag and a scammer, i never heard anyone pay more than $10000 msrp on the c6 zo6. i got mine for 71k tax included but i got on the list and waited near 1 yr. styline are u planning to bring the car to tw? 100% on the import tax plus that 7.0 litre engine u r going to play lots of$4 for license and fuel fee every yr.
> 
> i'm 30 yrs old and this is my 3rd vette. (96' LT4, C5 Z06, C6 Z06 for now)if i ever bumped into u while im driving my Z, i guess i will get ur attention so u know young dudes own and love vette as well.


I have a 130i in Taiwan and would never think of importing a Z06 to Taiwan. The car is for use in California. The taxes in Taiwan are based on engine size and with a 7 liter engine that is crazy. I thought the $1000 year for my Bimmer was a bit high and the R32 VW I had was worse for taxes as it exceeded the 3000 CC mark.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> *The car is for use in California.*


I take it you have another residence in and/or frequent California quite often? :dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

wwb4 said:


> I take it you have another residence in and/or frequent California quite often? :dunno:


Travel back and forth between Asia and California.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Travel back and forth between Asia and California.


Ahhhh......got it. Makes sense now.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

PM to Forum moderators and the post was back up after on the Corvette Forum. I have received a lot of PM'S for a new Z06 after. I just prefer to not buy a new car out of State. Prefer to buy one from a dealership not too far away from my house but I won't fork out an extra $20K:yikes: because the FU#%ER is down the Block from me:tsk: Money is not easy to earn these days and business is not as good as it used to be in the past.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Corvette guy here. When I was looking at a C5, the best deal was about $1500 off MSRP and that was anywhere. My father in law bought a 2000 new (back in 2000 duh) for 1500 off.

I have no doubt that Z06 will be MSRP or MSRP plus.

And to all the haters, most of which have probably never been near a Corvette, go drive a C6. Even the base 400HP model will put a smile on your face.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Corvette guy here. When I was looking at a C5, the best deal was about $1500 off MSRP and that was anywhere. My father in law bought a 2000 new (back in 2000 duh) for 1500 off.
> 
> I have no doubt that Z06 will be MSRP or MSRP plus.
> 
> And to all the haters, most of which have probably never been near a Corvette, go drive a C6. Even the base 400HP model will put a smile on your face.


I drove the C6 400 HP model and it does put a smile on your face, just not as big as the Z06 does The C6 just did not feel as nimble and athletic as my 3 series did (note the 3 series was tuned). The breaks also felt much better in my 3 series (not that the ones on the C6 could not be upgraded). The nice thing about the C6 is the targa top that can be removed (I love that). Would have been nice to have that on the Z06 but I guess many would not have wanted one with a Targa Top. I drove the new 97 Carrera S and did not find it to be that fast. My cousin struggled to keep up with my Supercharged 330 in his Carrera S so to pay another $50K on top of my car for a car that has to struggle to keep us is not good for me. I like the Limited Edition Ron Fellows Z06 but they just want tou much over sticker for that car. I went to the main website to see if I could order one online @ MSRP and they did not have that option:dunno:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

SteveinBelAir said:


> *Even the base 400HP model will put a smile on your face.*


I'll have to agree with you on that statement......even the base C6 is lots of fun to drive with all that torque.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

SteveinBelAir said:


> And to all the haters, most of which have probably never been near a Corvette, go drive a C6. Even the base 400HP model will put a smile on your face.


Kinda like the smile I get from driving my beast? I'm like this every time  ... and I can carry 4 friends in the car without stacking them... They're like this as I get on the freeway onramp... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

hmm..


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

i know that. all my family live in tw and i try to import my heavily modded c5 z06 to tw cuz i cant sell it and also when i go back for vacation i have something to drive. my uncle calls the customs office asked the tax duty and even the 5.7 litre will costs me a fortune so i got rid of that idea. R.O.C. = republic of greedy govt. :thumbdwn:



stylinexpat said:


> I have a 130i in Taiwan and would never think of importing a Z06 to Taiwan. The car is for use in California. The taxes in Taiwan are based on engine size and with a 7 liter engine that is crazy. I thought the $1000 year for my Bimmer was a bit high and the R32 VW I had was worse for taxes as it exceeded the 3000 CC mark.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Stuka said:


> ......................The smaller dealers are not a sure bet either, what with them joyriding your car to the curb and all.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

We ALL know stuff like that never happens !!!

It's urban legend spred around on the interweb!!! :eeps:

FWIW: you will need the requisite gold nugget pinkie ring for your next trip to Vegas in the vette.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

mark_m5 said:


> Kinda like the smile I get from driving my beast? I'm like this every time  ... and I can carry 4 friends in the car without stacking them... They're like this as I get on the freeway onramp... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


You're comparing an E39 M5 against a C6?

Congrats on your car having room for 4. :dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I just received an email about a possible MSRP on a Ron Fellows Z06. What do you guys think? Out of state though. I'm in California and this is on the other side of the Coast Either a long and fun drive back or a shipment to California.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I just got back from the auto show and took this for you.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

'Cane said:


> I just got back from the auto show and took this for you.


I have not seen the White Ron Fellows Z06 in person. There was one there in the background. I take it you saw one there. What did you think of it?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I like the food part and Iraqi food part:rofl:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> I have not seen the White Ron Fellows Z06 in person. There was one there in the background. I take it you saw one there. What did you think of it?


Not much of a Vette guy. They look nice, but I don't think I'd get one.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

'Cane said:


> Not much of a Vette guy. They look nice, but I don't think I'd get one.


Drive one, then report back. :thumbup:

Look, I hate american cars more than anyone. But the C6 is awesome. If I didn't have a kid (and 3 other cars  ) I'd be forking over MSRP for one tomorrow.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Drive one, then report back. :thumbup:
> 
> Look, I hate american cars more than anyone. But the C6 is awesome. If I didn't have a kid (and 3 other cars  ) I'd be forking over MSRP for one tomorrow.


I have. And my comments still stand.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

SteveinBelAir said:


> You're comparing an E39 M5 against a C6?
> 
> Congrats on your car having room for 4. :dunno:


Not sure why the :dunno: about seating for 5. Two in front, three in back.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> I just received an email about a possible MSRP on a Ron Fellows Z06. What do you guys think? Out of state though. I'm in California and this is on the other side of the Coast Either a long and fun drive back or a shipment to California.


Don't forget about Teh Jev auto delivery service.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Run while you can! Look at how the ZR1s fared back in the 90's...dropped like a rock, very quickly.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

All cars depricated. Only idiots bought ZR-1s for investments (I know two that did.)


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

sticker price for ZR-1 back in 95' is 67k, not including tax. the "regular" price on C6 Z06 is 65k before tax. so the ZR-1 actually costs more than the Z06. the LT5 engine on the ZR1 is legendary, although it only produce 405hp but due to the limited production i'd say the last yr ZR-1s are more of a collectable and classic than the C6 Z06.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

SteveinBelAir said:


> You're comparing an E39 M5 against a C6?


They're comparable in acceleration...

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92712

Non Z/06 dead-even to 120mph.

Z/06 story from JML_M5:

"My buddy has a C6 Z06 and although I knew he would seriously destroy me, I actually beat him off the line to about 70. Once he finally got traction, he blew by me as if I was standing still."

So, at least up to freeway speeds, still comparable! :thumbup:


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have a 01 M5 and both C5 and C6 Z06 and the acceleration comparison is not even close. the M5 feels like a honda accord when u have drive and shift the Z06. to say they are comparable is just plain ignorant. cant expect bad comment on a M5 board about their own car. i really feel M5 is a very slow car right after i drove parked my C6 Z and took out the M5 to pick up my family.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

JumpMan495 said:


> i have a 01 M5 and both C5 and C6 Z06 and the acceleration comparison is not even close. the M5 feels like a honda accord when u have drive and shift the Z06. to say they are comparable is just plain ignorant. cant expect bad comment on a M5 board about their own car. i really feel M5 is a very slow car right after i drove parked my C6 Z and took out the M5 to pick up my family.


That's because they are very heavy. i am wondering how much better the acceleration on that M5 would be without all that extra junk people get with it. With a nice diet that car can be quite fast, I assume that is. Dinan 19" wheels are 20 Lbs. each where the stock ones are just over 28lbs. each. Weight saving just from the wheels should be around 32Lbs. alone. The seats in the front are really heavy too. With some nice after market Recaros I bet one can save 100 Lbs. for the 2 front seats. Exhaust another 20lbs.. I assume with some custom high end parts one could save 200lbs. on that car. The torque though is not as high as on the Z06 nor the E63 AMG on the M5. I am debating seriously between the 2 now but am leaning more towards the Z06 now..


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

mark_m5 said:


> Not sure why the :dunno: about seating for 5. Two in front, three in back.


Nice Picture:thumbup:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

JumpMan495 said:


> i have a 01 M5 and both C5 and C6 Z06 and the acceleration comparison is not even close. the M5 feels like a honda accord when u have drive and shift the Z06. to say they are comparable is just plain ignorant. cant expect bad comment on a M5 board about their own car. i really feel M5 is a very slow car right after i drove parked my C6 Z and took out the M5 to pick up my family.


Sorry, but Dragtimes.com says you're wrong:

M5 quarter mile times in 12-13 second range:
http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW--M5-Drag-Racing.html

Corvette times overlap that:
http://www.dragtimes.com/Chevrolet--Corvette-Drag-Racing.html?resultpage=9

I think the ignorance about M5 is one of the things I like best about it. It's a sleeper. If VFE ever gets their S/C kit CARB certified, then I think you'll see a lot more 600hp E39 M5's running around. As it is, I'm pretty sure a DINAN S3 can keep up with a Z06.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

That new M5 would be nice if it would pass the 120 MPH mark in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> That new M5 would be nice if it would pass the 120 MPH mark in the 1/4 mile.


Just add Nitrous. Already done.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

the stats there are all C5 automatics and C4 vettes, only 1 from a C5 Z06 and no stats with C6 Z06. just letting u know a C6 Z06 is a 11.4 1/4 mile car BORN STOCK, no bull**** nitrous or blowers. easy ecu and exhaust modification which im in the process of waiting my parts will be the result of this: enjoy!






i like to say it again, i feel my e39 M5 is a very slow car right after i jump outta my Z and sit in the M5. even at 6ft 235lbs the sports seat on the Z still feels roomy. i never drove the E60, but the result makes no differences. BMW cars is not designed to be very fast, its the combination of things, u get a little of everything. enjoy this M6 get his butthole spanked. on btw, r u saying a 7 yrs old E39 dianan s3 is faster than a m6 or ford gt? u got to be kidding me, haha!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...39851192918852



mark_m5 said:


> Sorry, but Dragtimes.com says you're wrong:
> 
> M5 quarter mile times in 12-13 second range:
> http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW--M5-Drag-Racing.html
> ...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

JumpMan495 said:


> the stats there are all C5 automatics and C4 vettes, only 1 from a C5 Z06 and no stats with C6 Z06. just letting u know a C6 Z06 is a 11.4 1/4 mile car BORN STOCK, no bull**** nitrous or blowers. easy ecu and exhaust modification which im in the process of waiting my parts will be the result of this: enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had seen that video before on Google. Bad A** video. Just watching that video wants me want a Z06. Wants making me think twice about one is that my wife had just seen one of those people in Taiwan that see your future and he told her that your husband will be involved in a bad car accident that This is not good for me, one also told me the same when I had seen her about 15 years ago in Santa Barbara on the pier. Most of teh things she told me back then were true up until now. I don't usually believe in them but they have been right about quite a few things in my life in the past.:dunno: :eeps:


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

of course

with this kinda vehicle weighs only 3000lbs w/505hp, u need take special caution when u get on this beast. i lost traction 1 time on a rainy day when some idot try to race me with his piece of crap subaru. i was stupid enough to slam on the gas pedal and even i'm on the 6th gear, my car fish tails at 80 mph and i just let go the gas and not pressing the break and down shift to slow down the car, thank god nothing happened. so i ended up driving home 30mph on highway that night and many old men/ladies blew right pass me lol. it really depends on how u drive the car. if u r a cautious driver, no doubt get that Z06 in ur garage =)


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

JumpMan495 said:


> the stats there are all C5 automatics and C4 vettes, only 1 from a C5 Z06 and no stats with C6 Z06. just letting u know a C6 Z06 is a 11.4 1/4 mile car BORN STOCK, no bull**** nitrous or blowers.


Understood. Will you at least acknowledge that M5 is comparable to C4 and C5?



JumpMan495 said:


> btw, r u saying a 7 yrs old E39 dinan s3 is faster than a m6 or ford gt? u got to be kidding me, haha!


A DINAN S3 E39 M5 should be faster than M6, and maybe even give your 505 hp Vette some trouble. Here are the stats:

Peak Horsepower: 621 @ 7000 rpm 
Peak Torque: 502 lb/ft @ 4500 rpm

Top Speed (6th gear @ 7300 rpm with Dinan wheel and tire package): 
3.15 Final Drive: 209 mph 
3.45 Final Drive: 191 mph 








http://www.dinancars.com/Series.asp?Series=15&Chassis=13


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It seems like these comparisons are kind of pointless unless both cars are modified. Or both are stock. Otherwise, you're comparing oranges to orangutans.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> Sorry, but Dragtimes.com says you're wrong:
> 
> M5 quarter mile times in 12-13 second range:
> http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW--M5-Drag-Racing.html
> ...


Don't kid yourself.

The M5's can't stop. It's just the nature of it being a 4000 pound piggie.:rofl:

And no, no one cares about 60 to 0 stopping distance, it means nothing. After a few laps, the M5 brakes will be screaming for mercy, while the C6 Z brakes will happily chug along.

That's what happens when you don't have to lug around over 800 pounds of dead weight.

And BTW, I am looking to get an M5, but I also recognize that you can't put lipstick on pigs. It's a heavy boat that seats a lot of people with a semi fast motor and nice leather, that's all.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> Understood. Will you at least acknowledge that M5 is comparable to C4 and C5?
> 
> A DINAN S3 E39 M5 should be faster than M6, and maybe even give your 505 hp Vette some trouble. Here are the stats:
> 
> ...


The problem is still that none of these BMW's, stock or modified, are really up for track duty as the C6Z.

4000 pounds make for crappy track cars.

When BMW realizes this and starts making cars that don't weigh this much, and brakes that actually work, then it will be something.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JumpMan495 said:


> of course
> 
> with this kinda vehicle weighs only 3000lbs w/505hp, u need take special caution when u get on this beast. i lost traction 1 time on a rainy day when some idot try to race me with his piece of crap subaru. i was stupid enough to slam on the gas pedal and even i'm on the 6th gear, my car fish tails at 80 mph and i just let go the gas and not pressing the break and down shift to slow down the car, thank god nothing happened. so i ended up driving home 30mph on highway that night and many old men/ladies blew right pass me lol. it really depends on how u drive the car. if u r a cautious driver, no doubt get that Z06 in ur garage =)


Farhschule.:dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mark_m5 said:


> Understood. Will you at least acknowledge that M5 is comparable to C4 and C5?


In straight line accelerate, a E60 M5 is comparable to a C5 Z06 or C6 base vette (mid/high 12s cars). A E39 M5 is comparable to a late C4 (post 1990 with LT1) Vette ( low/mid 13s cars).



> A DINAN S3 E39 M5 should be faster than M6, and maybe even give your 505 hp Vette some trouble. Here are the stats:
> 
> Peak Horsepower: 621 @ 7000 rpm
> Peak Torque: 502 lb/ft @ 4500 rpm
> ...


The C6 Z06 Vette still has the edge on acceleration because even with 621hp, the Vette will have the edge on power to weight. Look at 1/4 mile trap speeds for proof. Also, the Vette's motor has a broader torque curve than the supercharged M5 motor, so its a case of more area under the curve - peak power numbers are for benching racing only. Over 180mph, it might be a coin toss, but the Vette would have a decent lead that the M5 would not be able to undo. Of course, modded to stock is never a fair comparision. Change the cam and exhaust (and a couple minor things) and 600 hp is possible from the Vette. I'd still rather own the M5, but for reasons not pertaining to speed.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Stuka said:


> The problem is still that none of these BMW's, stock or modified, are really up for track duty as the C6Z.
> 
> 4000 pounds make for crappy track cars.
> 
> When BMW realizes this and starts making cars that don't weigh this much, and brakes that actually work, then it will be something.


As long as one puts their BMW on a small diet one will find that their brakes are excellent. They are not as good as the ones on the Porsche but they are more then good for me. By saving 9lbs. per wheel you will see just how good the BMW brakes are. Those factory wheels are quite heavy and after a few repeated stops they run out of braking power but I would say that that they are the second best after Porsche on the market.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> As long as one puts their BMW on a small diet one will find that their brakes are excellent. They are not as good as the ones on the Porsche but they are more then good for me. By saving 9lbs. per wheel you will see just how good the BMW brakes are. Those factory wheels are quite heavy and after a few repeated stops they run out of braking power but I would say that that they are the second best after Porsche on the market.


I will tell you what the differences are.

On BMW track boards, people are constantly talking about changing this and that pads, this and that rotors, this and that brake fluids, and big brake kits.

Guys in even lowly Coxsters just show up at the track, drive it, and go home with stock pads, stock rotors, and maybe fresh brake fluids. And people don't really talk about or need to screw with their brakes on P car boards, becaues the brakes just work.

Partly because PAG knows how to make brakes, party because they know how to not make their cars weigh so damn much.

E46 M3 was totally under braked for that same reason. A 3400 pounder cannot be reliably stopped with that single pot caliper and inadequate air cooling.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

C5 Z06 is a mid to low 12 second car (I recall GM claimed 12.6). I hit mid 12's bone stock (Carlsbad Raceway, not power shifting, and I'm no pro). My friend, also a better drag racer, hit 11.9's in his Z06 on the same day with drag radials and a CAI (worth only 0.1 sec). The lowest verified C5 Z06 stock-tire run I know is 11.7 (at Englishtown IIRC) but that car is probably a factory freak and the driver is highly skilled, with a rediculous 60' (1.6 I believe). I never got below 2.0 in the 60' with the OEM F1SC tires.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys have to check out this video. It's a 2006 M5 with Nitrous. 11.581 @ 126.350. 0-60 foot 1.959.

http://www.dragtimes.com/BMW-M5-Timeslip-7809.html

http://www.dragtimes.com/2006-BMW-M5-Videos-7809.html
Listen to the sound!!!


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

the S3 Dinan needs atleast 850hp+ to give the C6 Z a hard time. like i said, u r buying a car thats designed to drive ur family around and not design for race purpose like the Z06. 4200lb on S3 vs 3000lb on the Z. the M5 is too fat to race around with the true sports cars. i feel sad for bmw they misleading their buyer about buying a true sports car. NO bmw have no true sports car beside the M1.

ps: C5 Z06 still smokes the E39 M5 and i have done it numerous times



mark_m5 said:


> Understood. Will you at least acknowledge that M5 is comparable to C4 and C5?
> 
> A DINAN S3 E39 M5 should be faster than M6, and maybe even give your 505 hp Vette some trouble. Here are the stats:
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a Top Gear vid on the C6 Z06. It'l make you want to buy one today, as long as you don't plan on driving it on the road:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

FYI, try to do this in a Vette:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> Here's a Top Gear vid on the C6 Z06. It'l make you want to buy one today, as long as you don't plan on driving it on the road:


Complete BS anti merican bias. Entertaining, but retarded.

I have ridden in C6 Z06, and the suspension is softer than the 996 GT2/3's. I was offered the helm, but I didn't know the area, and didn't want to end up in jail in someone else's car.

And since when did feeling the road becomes a bad thing for sports cars?

Remember the famous coin test for the E36 M3 done by one of the U.S. car rags?

The C6 Z06 is certainly not without fault, but the NAV and the suspension whining are just theatrics.

It remains to this day, the cheapest production sports car with a proper dry sump race derived engine. The next one up is the 997 GT3, the one after that is the piglet of a car called the 997 Turbo.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Stuka said:


> Complete BS anti merican bias. Entertaining, but retarded.
> 
> I have ridden in C6 Z06, and the suspension is softer than the 996 GT2/3's. I was offered the helm, but I didn't know the area, and didn't want to end up in jail in someone else's car.
> 
> ...


OK, you guys convinced me. I'll buy a used Z06 as soon as they drop below $40K.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Hah, I might say the same of a nice V10 M5...


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

i buy my bmw for all condition use(beside snow), its great machine to carry my wife and parents around with good suspension and great motor with decent powers, but i definitely did not buy my M5 for race purpose. many people misleading the definition between a "performance car" and a "sports car". some bmw fanatics on this board pretty much think its the best and fastest car out there. but the reality is: "its not even close". so, many of the bimmer driver start to fantasize they can challenge a race inspired sport car and eventually win. couple days ago i smoked a guy with a 335i with ridiculous distance. and he rolled down the window and ask me: what did u do under the hood"? i told him "its born stock, for now". there still many bmw fanatics out there dont know what da hell is a Z06, lol!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

The same dealership and sales manager has contacted me back. Here is his e-mail to me:
*Andy

We have been out of contact for awhile and I want to make certain I have provided all the information you requested to make an informed buying decision. Our inventory has changed since we last spoke, and I realize your needs may have changed as well.

If you have any questions, please let me know. My commitment is to provide you with pricing information that is clear and direct, and to make your Internet buying process hassle free. I welcome any comments or suggestions to improve my sales process.

If you have purchased a vehicle else where, just drop me a note and I will update my records. If you would like to be preapproved, click here

Sincerely,*

*Kristofer Smith
Internet Manager
Mark Christopher Auto Center
909-975-3963*

I think they have this thing where the computer automatically keeps contacing their customers.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

screw this money hungry scum.. 20k over msrp my a$$. i wont even think about buying from him even he offers his wife as an option in the Z06, haha..

ps: excuse my sarcasm, i just dislike someone who rips off ppl with their hard earned cash cuz $$ is not easy to make.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

JumpMan495 said:


> _*there still many bmw fanatics out there dont know what da hell is a Z06*_


What a shame. 

I can honestly say that I too have been looking for a _*sweet*_ deal on a C6 Z06 coming out/from an auction and haven't quite found one yet. I'm in no rush, as I don't need the car, but want one as a nice fun/weekend car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

wwb4 said:


> What a shame.
> 
> I can honestly say that I too have been looking for a _*sweet*_ deal on a C6 Z06 coming out/from an auction and haven't quite found one yet. I'm in no rush, as I don't need the car, but want one as a nice fun/weekend car.


I was thinking the same as this car would have to be a car as my 2nd. car. I do not have a first and will probably buy something small and economical around town and keep this as the fun car or weekend toy.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This rear end picture looks nice


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Found a new Ron Fellows Z06 in California at MSRP They are closed for Easter but should be open by Monday. Brand new but has 6 miles on it. I guess 6 miles is about 4-5 customers of Demo driving around the block It is still brand new so I guess it can't be all that bad. Warranty for the 07's is supposed to be good for many years to come


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> I was thinking the same as this car would have to be a car as my 2nd. car. I do not have a first and will probably buy something small and economical around town and keep this as the fun car or weekend toy.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> This rear end picture looks nice


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Found a new Ron Fellows Z06 in California at MSRP They are closed for Easter but should be open by Monday. Brand new but has 6 miles on it. I guess 6 miles is about 4-5 customers of Demo driving around the block It is still brand new so I guess it can't be all that bad. Warranty for the 07's is supposed to be good for many years to come


Cost.......if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

wwb4 said:


> Cost.......if you don't mind sharing?


Can confirm final purchasse price later on today. MSRP what ever that is $80K or so:dunno: Will call them up a little later on to hopefully place deposit to hold car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Someone payed a $1000 deposit on it an hour ago at 8:00 am. I thought they would open at 9:00 am and called right at 9:00 am. He says if he fails to come through then the car is mine at MSRP but most likely he will come through as he said he will be in by afternoon to pick it up and the deposit is only good for 1 day he said:dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This is a cool article:
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070809/FREE/70806011/1532/FREE

My favorite line was "Pure Automotive crack":thumbup: Nothing beats the feeling when you hit the pedal and the car feels like it is on crack


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Look at the smile on his face while driving this beast


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> *Get the Ron Fellows special edition Z06*. Limited production and the only signed special edition ever offered in Corvette's history.
> Yes, it's $100k, but knowing how crazy Corvette people are, it probably appreciate in value in time.


old Vette friend of mine showed up in a white one at the SCCA National Championships, it was beautiful :bow:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> old Vette friend of mine showed up in a white one at the SCCA National Championships, it was beautiful :bow:


Here is an M6 against a Z06

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRWZygfP1m8&NR=1


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Getting one now at below MSRP is getting more and more tempting the more I watch this video:eeps:

Just look at the thing acclerate.:yikes:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J7y-zVFmgSQ&NR=1


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Getting one now at below MSRP is getting more and more tempting the more I watch this video:eeps:
> 
> Just look at the thing acclerate.:yikes:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J7y-zVFmgSQ&NR=1


I had an 07 with 4000 miles for $52k a few weeks ago. It sold in a day. :thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I had an 07 with 4000 miles for $52k a few weeks ago. It sold in a day. :thumbup:


What happened? Why did you sell it:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> What happened? Why did you sell it:dunno:


What do you mean what happened? I made a quick flip. :thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> What do you mean what happened? I made a quick flip. :thumbup:


How did you like it? Why didn't you hang on to it:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I liked it a lot. It was a very beautiful car. Silver over the grey/black interior with nav, heated seats, the chrome wheels, and the quick and quiet exhaust (the one where you flip a switch and gets really loud). It was a whole lot of fun. 

For the price, you really can't beat it. 

I didn't hold onto it because it's my job to sell them quick.

If I weren't in it to make a profit, I would have probably kept it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I liked it a lot. It was a very beautiful car. Silver over the grey/black interior with nav, heated seats, the chrome wheels, and the quick and quiet exhaust (the one where you flip a switch and gets really loud). It was a whole lot of fun.
> 
> For the price, you really can't beat it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, :beerchug:

How was visibility from the driver's seat:dunno: Were you able to see clearly on all corners while driving or did you feel that it had some blind spots:dunno: Any problems with the car while you had it :dunno:


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

I would not buy a Corvette at below 20K MSRP. :thumbdwn: Corvette is not my thing.


----------

